# Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???



## warenandi (13. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Habe grade erfahren, gelesen, das das Angeln im gesamten Hafengebiet von Sønderborg verboten sein soll jetzt.
Weiß da einer was von?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Ja, vom Ufer aus. Bootsangeln ist weiterhin erlaubt. Bei Verstößen drohen hohe Strafen und Verlust der Ausrüstung. Laut Aussagen von anderen Anglern wird auch verstärkt kontrolliert und das Verbot durchgesetzt.


----------



## warenandi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Gibt es denn da jetzt noch irgendwo ne Ecke wo man vernünftig vom Ufer aus Angeln kann auf Dorsch ohne Brandungsgeschirr?


----------



## Onkel Frank (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4460401#post4460401
Hier wurde auch schon darüber geredet . Das das jetzt wirklich kommt war nur eine Frage der Zeit:r. Schaut bei Google earth nach Stellen wo ihr bis in den fahrwasser Bereich werfen könnt .


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

ich sach ja dies JAhr muss wohl ein Boot her


----------



## warenandi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*



Wollebre schrieb:


> anbei eine Übersicht



Rot nein und grün ja oder wie?|bigeyes


----------



## moench1605 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Würde mal behaupten, dass sind die Seezeichen ;-)


----------



## warenandi (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

:q hab ich keine Ahnung nicht wirklich. :q


----------



## benzy (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Rot und Grün sind Seezeichen/Fahrwassermarkierungen


----------



## Onkel Frank (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Und nu ? Sind wir genauso schlau wie vorher  . Oder markiert die gestrichelte Linie quer rüber den Anfang der Verbotszone ?


----------



## Onkel Frank (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Und wenn ich einen bootslappen habe kann ich anhand des leuchtfeuers erkennen wo die Angelverbotszone beginnt ?  Schön. ..... nu wissen wir alle das da ein Kabel liegt und das das bunte die fahrwassertonnen sind . Ansonsten seh ich die auch immer in Neustadt . Aber da weiß ich auch wo ich angeln darf. Aber danke für die Erklärung .


----------



## Fördefischer (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Wenn sich dort weiterhin die Bootsangler so daneben benehmen ist auch das nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es verboten wird... erst gestern Nacht haben sich wieder ein paar Spezis in ihren 2 Schlauchbooten ohne Motor (!!) am Brückenpfeiler festgemacht um dort ganz "entspannt" dem Uferangelverbot zu entgehen...


----------



## warenandi (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

So wird immer und überall nach Lücken gesucht und auch gefunden.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, nur noch ne Frage der Zeit.
Und diejenigen, denen man das zu "verdanken" hat, die heulen als erstes rum warum denn schon wieder ein Verbot dazugekommen ist. 
Zu Ko***n!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Es ist doch einfach, im gesamten Hafengebiet ist das angeln vom Ufer verboten von der Hafeneinfahrt bis zur großen Autobahnbrücke. Es wurde lange geduldet, nun greift die Polizei leider immer mehr durch. Ich finde Zurecht. 
Wenn einige "Bootsangler" weiterhin dort nachts ohne Licht etc rumfahren und sich an die Brückenpfeiler ketten um dort zu angeln wird dort auch bald das angeln vom Boot jeden Tag kontrolliert.....|gr:


----------



## Onkel Frank (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Ich finde das ja auch nicht gut , aber wirklich überrascht bin ich nicht . Wir waren letztes Jahr 3mal für 2 Tage dort und auf der hin und Rückfahrt sind wir an der großen Brücke vorbei in richtung Hafen gefahren . Was da zum Teil an den verrotteten Landungsstegen los war , war unnormal . Und da war das angeln verboten und durch Schilder begrenzt. Gegenüber vom Schloß die gleiche Party . Nur da haben sich die Anwohner und Besucher vom Picknickplatz über die stinkenden Mülleimer und die angetriebenen Fischköppe von den mikerigen Dorschen die 200m weiter ausgenommen worden beschwert . Beim letzten mal ist die Polizei 3 mal Streife dort gefahren in der Zeit wo wir da waren . Und was da an Boote rausfährt lässt einen nur staunen |bigeyes .


----------



## Onkel Frank (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

PS. Gegenüber vom Schloss müsste das angeln ja denn noch erlaubt sein wenn die Fahrwassertonnen den Anfang vom Hafen markieren würde . Ich meine das gehört noch nicht zum Hafen .


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> PS. Gegenüber vom Schloss müsste das angeln ja denn noch erlaubt sein wenn die Fahrwassertonnen den Anfang vom Hafen markieren würde . Ich meine das gehört noch nicht zum Hafen .



ich würde das nicht unterschreiben 
die "Gastangler"könnten das falsch verstehen ...
ich steh dazu ich hab mich bei der Kurverwaltung in Sonderburg beschwert ! das was ich selber gesehen hab (Fische reissen -Öl und Müll ins Wasser geworfen) hatte ich selber keine Lust mehr dort Fische zu entnehmen ... die Schlauchbotte die sich an der Einfahrt fest machen find ich auch krass aber ich bin ja da nicht der Blockwart - würd das schnell in Griff bekommen wenn ich könnte aber ich bin da auch nur Gastangler


----------



## Onkel Frank (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> .
> ich steh dazu ich hab mich bei der Kurverwaltung in Sonderburg beschwert !



Alles richtig gemacht #6#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Wir werden demnächst eine weitere Bootsvermietung in Sonderborg eröffnen mit 6-10 offenen Mietbooten. Wir sind aktuell dabei mit Hafenmeister etc. eine Lösung zu finden um den Leuten, die von Land fischen möchten eine klare Info zu geben wo es erlaubt ist oder nicht. Die Kommune Sonderborg ist doch sehr stark daran interessiert das viele Touristen zu uns kommen. 
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung man sollte für die Hafenangelei eine Gebühr nehmen, somit filtert man sicherlich einiges im Vorwege aus. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Idee, es wird nicht diskutiert von Öffentlicher Seite.

Lg


----------



## Onkel Frank (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Wir sind aktuell dabei mit Hafenmeister etc. eine Lösung zu finden um den Leuten, die von Land fischen möchten eine klare Info zu geben wo es erlaubt ist oder nicht. Die Kommune Sonderborg ist doch sehr stark daran interessiert das viele Touristen zu uns kommen.



Sehr gut #6#6


----------



## warenandi (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung man sollte für die Hafenangelei eine Gebühr nehmen, somit filtert man sicherlich einiges im Vorwege aus. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Idee, es wird nicht diskutiert von Öffentlicher Seite.



Dann sollte man mal solch eine Idee dort irgendwo vortragen.
Die finde ich nämlich auch absolut vernünftig.
Viele werden es sich dann doch Überlegen und ich bin gerne dazu bereit einen obolus zu zahlen dafür.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Wir werden demnächst eine weitere Bootsvermietung in Sonderborg eröffnen mit 6-10 offenen Mietbooten.


 
 Dann gib Gas Matze! Kannst mir schon mal ein Boot reservieren... 

 Habt Ihr schon einen Zeitplan?

 Wir haben vor ein paar Tagen gerade darüber gesprochen. warum es dort noch keine Mietstation gibt. Das würde sich bestimmt lohnen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Es sind 7 Boote bestellt. Die müssen dann noch fertig gemacht werden hier vor Ort,Motor, Plotter etc. Es gab auch keine Gewerbliche Liegeplätze, diese sind beantragt für uns. Also es gibt kein festen Zeitplan, im laufe 2016 wird dort einiges passieren.


----------



## angler1996 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Petri gen Norden#h
 Da ich ja das Live erlebt habe, nur als Gedanke.
 Die Idee mit Gebühren für die Hafennutzung ist nicht schlecht.
 Die lohnt sich aber auch nur, wenn das mit Kontrollen begleitet wird. 
 Verbotsschilder standen jetzt auch schon da.

 Gruß A.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Die Geschichte mit einem Exta-Schein für den Hafen wird in Hvide Sande ja seit ca. einem Jahr vorexerziert.
Wenn das auch noch mit vernünftigen Kontrollen gepaart wird, könnte der "Wildwest-Angelei" #d, bei der sich jedem fairen Angler die Nackenhaare sträuben, evtl. auch mal Einhalt geboten werden... 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## warenandi (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Die lohnt sich aber auch nur, wenn das mit Kontrollen begleitet wird.



Und da liegt wohl ein riesen großes Problem.
Auch das muss eben alles bezahlt werden (Kontrolleure). Und die Stadtkassen sind meistens bestückt mit Zwiebeln.
Also muss da der Staat eingreifen und der Stadt unter die Arme greifen.
Und um das alles durchzusetzen...........|uhoh:


----------



## Onkel Frank (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Naja , Polizeipräsenz ist jedenfalls schon mal vorhanden .Ist doch mal ein Anfang .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Das kontrollieren ist kein problem. Da gibt es genug optionen. Auch wir könnten das kontrollieren. Das könnte man alles hinbekommen.
Warten wir ab was kommt


----------



## Onkel Frank (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Weiss man denn schon was genaueres ??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Worüber denn?


----------



## Onkel Frank (1. März 2016)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Über die genauen bereiche ( Bereich ) , bis wo sich das verbot erstreckt.  Wo es anfängt und wo endet mein ich .


----------



## Rheinangler (15. März 2018)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Hallo,

ist zwar schon etwas her, aber gibt es aktuelle Infos zum Hafen Sonderborg?

Auf Youtube wurden in der jüngeren Vergangenheit Videos gepostet, wo erkennbar ist, dass im Hafen geangelt wird.

Hat sich an der Situation vor Ort etwas geändert? Ich würde da gerne im April mal mein Glück versuchen, wenn´s denn erlaubt ist.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. März 2018)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Auf dieser Seite über das Angeln rund um Sönderborg
https://www.visitsonderborg.de/de/sonderborg/angeln gibt es eine Karte über die Angelplätze der Gegend, in die man reinscrollen kann.
Wenn man da auf das Gebiet des Hafens vergrößert, sieht man an der roten Markierung das der Hafen immer noch gesperrt ist (siehe angehängten Screenshot) 
Die Videos die Du auf YouTube geshen hast sind entweder älteren Datums oder die haben dort illegal gefischt |uhoh:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Gibt auch ein rel. aktuelles Video wo im Hafen gefischt wird. "Angelguides" aus D sollten dann eig wissen wo es dort verboten ist.
Es ist wirklich schade das es soweit kommen musste...


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (15. März 2018)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Gibt auch ein rel. aktuelles Video wo im Hafen gefischt wird. "Angelguides" aus D sollten dann eig wissen wo es dort verboten ist.
> *Es ist wirklich schade das es soweit kommen musste..*.



100% Zustimmung #6 aber da herrschte wohl zu lange "Wildwest" #d und so haben sich die örtlichen Verantwortlichen eben zu der Sperrung entschieden, was ich DANN auch irgendwie nachvollziehen kann :c

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Rheinangler (16. März 2018)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*



MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung #6 aber da herrschte wohl zu lange "Wildwest" #d und so haben sich die örtlichen Verantwortlichen eben zu der Sperrung entschieden, was ich DANN auch irgendwie nachvollziehen kann :c
> 
> Gruß
> MeFo-Schreck



....das sind fast schon DEUTSCHE Verhältnisse. 

Einfach Anglern alles verbieten - besser wäre es, den schwarzen Schafen an den Kragen zu gehen. Gerne dann auch mit drakonischen Strafen, wenn sie auf frischer Tat ertappt werden.

Es müssen - einhaltbare - Spielregeln aufgestellt werden und bei Nichteinhaltung gibt´s eine vorher festgelegte, fette Strafe. Z.B. hohe Geldstrafe oder landesweites Angelverbot für mehrere Jahre. Sowas funktioniert doch auch in anderen Bereichen gut - warum muss bei uns Anglern immer gleich die Pauschalisierungskeule gezückt werden??

Schade, dass die eigentlich sonst so entspannten Skandinavier den gleichen Weg gehen wie unsere Verbotsliebhaber.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Auch einer der Hauptgründe ist die Baustelle wg dem Hotel


----------



## Mark4179 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Angelverbot Sønderborg Hafen???*

Hallo ,

heißt das jetzt das man gegenüber vom Schloss angeln darf bis zur Brücke ?
Würde mich Interessieren da wir nächste Woche für ein paar Tage auf Als sind.

#h


----------

